# Pick your favorites from: Sergiu Celibidache: The Munich Years (2018) (49 CDs Box Set



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

*If you could pick only a few discs from this 49-CD set, which would they?*

















Tracklist:

CD 1
Haydn
Symphony No.103 in E flat 'Drum Roll'
Symphony No.104 in D 'London'

CD 2
Mozart
Symphony No.40 in G minor K550
Haydn
Symphony No.92 in G 'Oxford'

CD 3-8
Beethoven
Symphony No.2 in D Op.36
Symphony No.4 in B flat Op.60 (1987 recording)
Symphony No.3 in E flat Op.55 'Eroica'
Symphony No.4 in B flat Op.60 (1995 recording)
Symphony No.5 in C minor Op.67
Symphony No.6 in F Op.68 'Pastoral'
Symphony No.7 in A Op.92
Symphony No.8 in F Op.93
Symphony No.9 in D minor Op.125 'Choral'

CD 9
Schubert
Symphony No.9 in C D944 'Great'

CD 10-12
Brahms
Symphony No.1 in C minor Op.68
Symphony No.2 in D Op.73
Symphony No.3 in F Op.90
Symphony No.4 in E minor Op.98

CD 13
Schumann
Symphony No.2 in C Op.61
Brahms
Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn Op.56a

CD 14
Schumann
Symphony No.3 in E flat Op.97 'Rhenish'
Symphony No.4 in D minor Op.120

CD 15
Weber
Oberon: Overture
Wagner
Parsifal: Good Friday music (Act III)
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude to Act I & Liebestod

CD 16
Wagner
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Prelude to Act I
Siegfried Idyll
Götterdämmerung: Funeral March
Tannhäuser: Overture

CD 17-28
Bruckner
Symphony No.3 in D minor (1888/89, ed. Nowak)
Symphony No.4 in E flat 'Romantic' (ed. Haas)
Symphony No.5 in B flat (1878, ed. Haas)
Symphony No.6 in A (ed. Haas)
Symphony No.7 in E (ed. Haas)
Te Deum (1883/84, ed. Peters)
Symphony No.8 in C minor (1890, ed. Nowak)
Symphony No.9 in D minor (ed. Nowak) plus rehearsal excerpts
Mass No.3 in F minor

CD 29
Rossini
Guillaume Tell: Overture
Semiramide: Overture
La scala di seta: Overture
La gazza ladra: Overture
Verdi
La forza del destino: Overture
Mozart
Don Giovanni: Overture

CD 30
Berlioz
Le Carnaval romain, Op.9
Mendelssohn
Die Hebriden Op.26
A Midsummer Night's Dream Op.21
Schubert
Rosamunde D644
Smetana
Má vlast: II Vltava
J Strauss II
Die Fledermaus: Overture

CD 31
Debussy
La Mer
Images for Orchestra: No.2 'Ibéria'

CD 32
Milhaud
Concerto for marimba, vibraphone and orchestra Op.278
Suite française Op.248
Roussel
Petite Suite Op.39
Suite in F Op.33

CD 33
Mussorgsky orch. Ravel
Pictures at an Exhibition
Ravel
Boléro

CD 34-37
Tchaikovsky
Symphony No.4 in F minor Op.36
The Nutcracker: Ballet Suite Op.71a
Symphony No.5 in E minor Op.64
Symphony No.6 in B minor Op.74 'Pathétique'

CD 38
Rimsky-Korsakov
Scheherazade Op.35

CD 39
Prokofiev
Symphony No.1 in D Op.25 'Classical'
Symphony No.5 in B flat Op.100

CD 40
Shostakovich
Symphony No.1 in F minor Op.10
Symphony No.9 in E flat Op.70
Barber
Adagio for Strings Op.11

CD 41
Bartók
Concerto for Orchestra Sz116 plus rehearsal excerpts

CD 42-23
JS Bach
Mass in B minor BWV232

CD 44
Mozart
Requiem in D minor K626

CD 45-47
Verdi
Messa da Requiem
Brahms
Ein deutsches Requiem Op.45

CD 48
Fauré
Requiem Op.48
Stravinsky
Symphony of Psalms

CD 49 Bonus: Berlin 1948
Prokofiev
Symphony No.1 in D Op.25 'Classical'
- Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

What an abundance to choose from!


----------

